# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify me

## Cla168

Height: 187 cm
Eye color: light green with brown spots, especially in the middle
Hair: I'm not sure, ranges from blonde to light brown in different times of the year
Body hair: less than average. No hair on my back or chest, delayed facial hair growth, normal hair on legs. As you can see I have hairy eyebrows though.

1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg4.jpg5.jpg

I'm aware I kinda look mediterranean but I'm not sure about the exact taxonomy (I have very light skin, I'm tall and pretty slender).

----------


## Cla168

If the pictures are not visible, here's another link: http://imgur.com/a/PebHn

----------


## Blanco

Despite your ethnic background i think you'd fit among Tatars, Turkic admixed East Europeans, Central Asians. You look like some Uighur man i've seen.

----------


## binx

> I'm aware I kinda look mediterranean but I'm not sure about the exact taxonomy (I have very light skin, I'm tall and pretty slender).


You don't look Mediterranean at all. The pics are not that good, seem to be distorted from the lens. You look Central-Eastern European, in some pics you could easily pass in France.

----------


## binx

> Despite your ethnic background i think you'd fit among Tatars, Turkic admixed East Europeans, Central Asians. You look like some Uighur man i've seen.


I don't think you've ever seen Tatars and neither the Uighurs, some look like the Russians or generically Eastern European (from Russia to Romania and Bulgaria), others look just Tatar or Uighur and very Central Asian.

 














Uighurs

----------


## Yetos

what next ? Maori?  :Laughing: 




ok I guess you must be a very skinny and have ultra slim body, 
that makes it difficult,
triagonal face (triangle) hmmm
very difficult you remind me some paintings of El Greco 






but not the forehead,

so since the forehead is more vertical something more North,

----------


## Blanco

His side profile is rather atypical for a person of Southern European ancestry. I'd imagine someone looking like that from Argentine or Brazil with minor 20-40% Native component. Eyes also look slanted and almost Asian like. The triangle shaped face is also questionable to me, as it's rather a New World trait and barely exist in old world populations due to different diet and certain social factors. Morphologically this

The OP resembles this Chinese man who has almost the same side profile. the less developed brow bridge is also a rather East Eurasian trait, not necessary Mongolian but something that can appear in both Caucasian and East Eurasian groups. 
From a genetical point of view all Caucasians carry East Eurasian like genomes to some extent. 
A British is only 3% less East Eurasian than a Turkish, while a Finnish or Russian would be more Eastern even.

----------


## LeBrok

> His side profile is rather atypical for a person of Southern European ancestry. I'd imagine someone looking like that from Argentine or Brazil with minor 20-40% Native component. Eyes also look slanted and almost Asian like. The triangle shaped face is also questionable to me, as it's rather a New World trait and barely exist in old world populations due to different diet and certain social factors. Morphologically this
> 
> The OP resembles this Chinese man who has almost the same side profile. the less developed brow bridge is also a rather East Eurasian trait, not necessary Mongolian but something that can appear in both Caucasian and East Eurasian groups. 
> From a genetical point of view all Caucasians carry East Eurasian like genomes to some extent. 
> A British is only 3% less East Eurasian than a Turkish, while a Finnish or Russian would be more Eastern even.


You must be very confused when traveling. When you go to South Europe you will think you are in Asia. I advise you to change your glasses prescription.

----------


## Cla168

Haha, that's very interesting. I can assure you I have no eastern european, Turkic or East Asian ancestors. My whole family is from the same region in Italy, and my paternal family tree goes back to the very same town I'm living in right now. Genotipically I'm Italic with some Germanic influences (lombardic). Autosomal DNA results reveal I'm more than 80% Italian, some 5% middle eastern (most central/southern Italians have a similar percentage) and some Iberian and western european, including Scandinavian.




> what next ? Maori? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok I guess you must be a very skinny and have ultra slim body, 
> that makes it difficult,
> triagonal face (triangle) hmmm
> very difficult you remind me some paintings of El Greco 
> ...


I agree, we actually look a lot alike, except for the eyes and as you said the forehead.

----------


## Angela

You look Southern European, period. Maybe first Italian, then Spanish, then perhaps French. You don't look very Greek to me.

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Haha, that's very interesting. I can assure you I have no eastern european, Turkic or East Asian ancestors. My whole family is from the same region in Italy, and my paternal family tree goes back to the very same town I'm living in right now. Genotipically I'm Italic with some Germanic influences (lombardic). Autosomal DNA results reveal I'm more than 80% Italian, some 5% middle eastern (most central/southern Italians have a similar percentage) and some Iberian and western european, including Scandinavian. I agree, we actually look a lot alike, except for the eyes and as you said the forehead.


Are you from Pescara, Abruzzo?

----------


## Cla168

> Are you from Pescara, Abruzzo?


I am, where are you from?

----------


## Yetos

> You look Southern European, period. Maybe first Italian, then Spanish, then perhaps French. You don't look very Greek to me.


okok,
to give a tonic post to your Italian pride
he looks like him, with little narrow eyes, and narrow mandible




do we agree now?

and to make again devil's advocate,
How far is a painting of El Greco 
from the look of Patsino or Begnini?
ok El Greco lived in Spain,

----------


## Angela

> okok,
> to give a tonic post to your Italian pride
> he looks like him, with little narrow eyes, and narrow mandible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do we agree now?
> 
> ...


El Greco counts. :) OK, we'll add Greeks to the list.

Please don't compare this young man to Al Pacino in his old age. I don't know what he did to himself, whether it was drugs, alcohol, cigarettes, all three, or what, but he's unrecognizable. Plus, in old age the face naturally changes. 

Here's a better picture that won't traumatize the OP. :) There's some resemblance in the shape of the face, although Pacino's is closer to the standard "Mediterranean" oval, but Al Pacino has a decidedly more "southern" look, imo. I also don't at all consider those "small" eyes. 



At least we can agree there are no Tartars running around central Italy. :) Hairstyles don't change ethnicity.

----------


## Odysseus

I would say Russian.

----------


## baha

You look French to me.

----------


## Flavius

you look Italian at the first glance to me. as for the phenotype: Atlanto-Med is my humble opinion


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Leandros

You look dinaric, a common phenotype in central europe

----------


## Mike94

Atlantid + Mediterranean IMO

----------

